# Can you paint a cargo/enclosed trailer?



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I am looking into purchasing a new cargo trailer to make hunting season way easier on me.

So my question is can you paint the outside of a regular cargo trailer? Im not sure what the shell material is made of.... I am running across alot of white trailers, but I would rather have silver.

Also, if anybody has a 6x10 enclosed trailer that they would want to part with, let me know. 

Thanks
CHURCH


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Painting Metal*

the trailer is probably made of aluminum..

If so, any paint shop can paint it.. just scuff it up, or if it is raw use a self etching primer then paint with automotive paint..

We paint aluminum on golf carts all the time. I really like the SEM paints & use their self etching primer on all metal...

Hope this helps....

Supergas


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Supergas said:


> the trailer is probably made of aluminum..
> 
> If so, any paint shop can paint it.. just scuff it up, or if it is raw use a self etching primer then paint with automotive paint..
> 
> ...


I would think it would be made of some kind of metal sheeting like aluminum since you see the shells with dents in them all the time.

If I do end up painting one, how much labor would be involved? If its not too hard, my buddy and I might try to tackle it one weekend.

Better yet, how much would you estimate that it would cost? I wouldnt think it would be near as much work as a vehicle...

Thanks for the help and the tips.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> I would think it would be made of some kind of metal sheeting like aluminum since you see the shells with dents in them all the time.
> 
> If I do end up painting one, how much labor would be involved? If its not too hard, my buddy and I might try to tackle it one weekend.
> 
> ...


Bring that trailer to Earl Sheibs on 45 South...Tell the manager you are paying with cash....No more than 250.00


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

$250 is WELLLLL worth it.... I will definetely look into that....

And, yall may make fun, but my goal is to have a REALLY slick looking rig when I hit the roads this fall/winter. I want to color match it to my truck and even match the rims (instead of 20s, Im going to drop down to 15-16")....same brand and model.... Silver trailer with black bottom border.

Once matched, I am going to bring it to Coupland in LaPorte and have them decal it out.

We used this rig last year... The trailer used to be blue... he did the painting and I designed the decal work... Looked pretty good










I will be matching this truck for this years season...


----------



## catzilla (Sep 21, 2007)

jabx1962 said:


> Bring that trailer to Earl Sheibs on 45 South...Tell the manager you are paying with cash....No more than 250.00


Thanks for the heads up. I also have a trailer I want painted, but I was not ready to fork over $500.00 for a paint job when I will have the trailer preped and masked off, ready to spray. I use a 5x10 to haul my model planes and would like to have it match my new truck.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

catzilla said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I also have a trailer I want painted, but I was not ready to fork over $500.00 for a paint job when I will have the trailer preped and masked off, ready to spray. .


Always good to sand and prep yourself when using one of the discount auto spray chains. rs


----------

